# PMS and Nausea



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

I am wondering if anyone else gets nauseous before their period. It seems that a week or so before I have HORRIBLE problems with my IBS. I rarely have nausea with my IBS other than this week or the month! I was just wondering if this happens with anyone else.Teresa


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I know today I am nauseated, but sure if it is a flu or PMS; but the timing is right.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I would think it could be because of your fluctuating hormones towards the end of your cycle.I was nauseous much of the time for 9 months last year; I think it was related to hormones.


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm sick as a dog right before my period starts... that's usually a good indicator for me that it's going to start in the next day or two!







So far, I haven't figured out any way to ease this problem..


----------



## Joyful_in_PA (Aug 8, 2002)

I too get really sick about 4 to 5 days before my period starts... IBS flare ups, abdominal pains, chest pains (similar to costochondritis symptoms which I had 2 years ago...)Any idea if these symptoms will subside when taking birth control?


----------



## kmcquaig (Jul 20, 2002)

Actually, (and this is just me), Mine seem to be a little worse now that I am on BC. I've been dealing with a nice flare up for 5 days now...worse than usual.


----------

